# DA15 gameport PCI or PCIe card



## dirtydave420 (May 21, 2008)

I want to connect a Gravis Blackhawk Model#1017 joystick to my pc. This stick has a DA15 male and female connecter, however my I do not have a DA15 port on my pc.

I have an old Creative SB Live! Series (WDM) sound card with a DA15 gameport. I use the onboard sound from my motherboard, Gygabyte GA-M59SLI-S5. If I install the old sound card so I can use the gameport I am afraid it will conflict with my current onboard sound? 

I would much rather find a PCI or PCIe card with a DA15 connection only.
Is there a PCI or PCIe gameport DA15 card in existance? If so where can I buy one?

Help1?!

Win XP Pro x64 SP2
NZXT Zero Full Tower
Gygabyte GA-M59SLI-S5
NVIDIA 8800 GTX
4 GIG CORSAIR XMS2 DDR2
AMD ATHLON 64 X2 6000+


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

A usb to game port would be a better option. Like the one below.
http://www.usb-port.com/rm203.html


----------



## dirtydave420 (May 21, 2008)

A USB adapter will not work with the Gravis Blackhawk. Thanks for the reply, any other ideas?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Wow. Yet again I learned something new. Usb to DA15 only works with lower end joysticks.

I looked all over for a PCI type card. Looks like nobody makes this. Starting to look like the old sound card is your best bet. You should not have conflict problems. Most newer pcs deal with this well. 

Try the sound card and let us know if you have problems.

We also having a gaming forum. You may want to ask someone over there about this.


----------



## dirtydave420 (May 21, 2008)

To no avail I have looked all over the net as well for one of those cards. I have an old hp that has a stand alone d15 port but it connectes directly to the motherboard. I have not had a chance to look at it and see if I can connect it to my current system.

It will take me a few days but I will try the old sound card as it seems to be the only option at this point. As soon as I get any results I will post.

I looked in the game forum but do not remember if I posted there, I will look again and post if I didnt.


----------



## dirtydave420 (May 21, 2008)

It will not work. I tried. The drivers are for windows XP not XP x64!!!!!!

Well I am going to but it on my system that uses XP and I will let you know then.


----------



## chief1983 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thought I would drop in and make a few comments. The Sound Blaster Live is still a good card, and assuming it's not any particularly special variant, I think that Creative's Beta Live x64 drivers will probably work just fine with it. Also, unless you need some special feature of your onboard audio like front panel connectors, or 6.1 or something, the Live would probably be a better option for a sound card as it can still do more of the audio processing on its own. Unless you have a true nvidia Soundstorm or the like, those might do enough to warrant using over the Live. I've been using Lives for years though, and never had any complaints with them.


----------

